

Real Kick: iPhone Foosball - shard
http://www.mobilecrunch.com/2010/03/19/video-this-is-easily-the-coolest-thing-ive-seen-an-iphone-do-this-week/

======
Batsu
Excellent idea, looks like a good implementation and very clever.

That being said, I'm skeptical on the fun factor lasting more than the time it
took to watch the video.

------
Judson
I literally thought it was a joke until I read the description below the
video.

